# Looking for a Labrador Breeder



## Jolene (Jan 4, 2008)

Hello,

I have recently joined and need some advice if anyone out there can give some 

I am hoping to buy a Blk Lab puppy sometime in the spring/summer.

I had made contact with a Breeder in the North East and told her my wish that I may like to breed from the puppy which she seemed fine about. But, she has told me that unless she sees the papers of the Stud dog she will not lift the endorsements on the puppy(obviously, I would be doing all the neccessary health tests). Is it normal for a Breeder to have to see papers for a stud dog, bearing in mind, that I have said I'd be willing to take any advice on a stud dog that she has to offer...............and of course, the puppy would be of an adult age before I undertook any matings. 
Since then, the Breeder has said she is not willing to give out any advice on stud dogs or advice with regards to whelping/mating......all aspects really surrounding breeding. I know it may sound like I'm jumping the gun a bit, talkng about breeding from a puppy I haven't yet got, but I felt I should be honest with the breeder about any future plans I had.

Oh, also, she told me her bitch had been DNA profiled? I'm not sure what she meant by this? and I did ask her to explain.......she won't tell me  additionally, her bitch's hip score is 12/12, I have queried this too, another question she will not answer, and having contacted the Kennel Club, they advised not to purchase a puppy from parents with a higher hip score of 15.
I too asked for a copy of the parents pedigree.....but she is unwilling to show me?

I'm beginning to think that there is something very wrong, and I'm feeling very uneasy about it all.

She says she is not a proper Labrador Breeder as it will be the bitch's first and only litter  

Sorry for the ramblings, what should I do? (aside from maybe forgetting about having puppies from a puppy I do not yet have  ) 

Thanks for any help you can give


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

some breeders do like to check on the stud before hand as its one of their dogs your going to breed,
and if she's not willing to help on advice and sounds like she's not answering your question STAY CLEAR OF HER 
if anyone who has my pups wish help in breeding their bitch or dog they got from me i am willing to help out as much as possible with all matters of the dog.
and to insure that the pups are going to be well bred. and all the check have been done as well.

anyone who breeds dogs are a breeder
sorry but i would stay clear of her and go to some one different.
go to kennel club get a list or google labrador club, 
make a big list of every thing you want to ask and if you dont get lots of questions asked of you find someone who does.
any breeder should help you and there well being of there pups

good luck let us know how you get on


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

Go for a bitch with lower hip scores, I believe Labs also have their elbows scored nowadays. My friends just got her Labs back they were all noughts, and her lab ate them, it doesn't have to be edible for a lab to eat it.
I think you will find a lot of breeders put endorsments on.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

Sounds very much like a Breeder to avoid to be honest.
I have listed the breed clubs for you,if you get in touch with the secretary of your nearest one they should be able to recommend a good reptuable breeder with pups or with a litter due.
Breed Clubs and Societies

COTSWOLD & WYEVERN LABRADOR CLUB. Sec. Mr K Gawthorpe - 01932 874539 
EAST ANGLIAN LABRADOR RETRIEVER CLUB. Sec. Mrs J Cole. Tel No: 01354 680375 
KENT, SURREY & SUSSEX LABRADOR RETRIEVER CLUB. Sec. Mrs K Walsh. Tel No: 01483 797653 
LABRADOR CLUB OF SCOTLAND. Sec. Miss Farquarson. Tel No: 01382 459099 
LABRADOR RETRIEVER CLUB. Sec. Mr A Ellis. Tel No: 01766 522146 
LABRADOR RETRIEVER CLUB OF NORTHERN IRELAND. Sec. Mrs Hughes. Tel No: 028926 38603 
LABRADOR RETRIEVER OF WALES. Sec. Mrs M Barker. Tel No: 01443 842585 
MIDLAND COUNTIES LABRADOR RETRIEVER CLUB. Sec. Mrs J Lewis. Tel No: 01484 680123 
NORTH WEST LABRADOR RETRIEVER CLUB. Sec. Mrs Maureen DArcy. Tel No: Not available, please contact the Kennel Club. 
NORTHUMBERLAND & DURHAM LABRADOR RETRIEVER CLUB. Sec. Mr P A Smith. Tel No: 01642 292965 
THREE RIDINGS LABRADOR CLUB. Sec. Mrs P Gill. Tel No: 01943 467926 
WEST OF ENGLAND LABRADOR RETRIEVER CLUB. Sec. Mr G Cox. Tel No: 01566 785121 
YELLOW LABRADOR CLUB. Sec. Mrs Wiles. Tel No: 01895 823227


----------



## BredaKim (Nov 10, 2007)

I agree with the above posts. This woman sounds abit 'suspect' to me... don't take chances... Sallyanne has given you a good list to start with. Remember...you want a healthy dog...with all the advice you can get...ESPECIALLY if you intendto breed from her. Good Luck!


----------



## Jolene (Jan 4, 2008)

Thankyou girls for your replies,  I shall indeed, forget all about this "breeder" (said in the loosest of terms  ) 
Thanks for the Breed Clubs list, I shall give it some serious thought and start ringing around, i'll also look on the KC puppy register, cheers all XXX


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

Jolene said:


> Thankyou girls for your replies,  I shall indeed, forget all about this "breeder" (said in the loosest of terms  )
> Thanks for the Breed Clubs list, I shall give it some serious thought and start ringing around, i'll also look on the KC puppy register, cheers all XXX


Just remember anyone can advertise on the KC list (that breeds less than five litters a year) that has a registered litter, doesn't make them reputable so check them out with the breed club contacts.


----------



## Pamnhols (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi, I am a Council approved breeder of KC Reg labs, and we do not place endorsements on puppies when sold, but will give good advice about potential stud and health checks necessary if planning on breeding from your dog in the future, and will give advice on the mating , whelping and after care. We would rather help out than have people buy a dog from and unreputable breeder and do it all wrong through lack of experience and bad or no advice.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

Many many reputable breeders do put breeding endorsements on the pups registrations. this gives them some control over where their line is taken. Most will remove them only once you have had all the health tests with acceptable results, the pup proves a good enough specimen to breed from, and the owners shows a genuine long term interest in the breeds and any future pups welfare.

Pups without endorsements can be bred from and the progeny registered, even puppy farmed.

With a breed as widely bred and also exploited as the Labrador, good breeders will wish to ensure their pups only contribute to the production of quality responsibly bred litters.


----------

